

Working at Google vs Microsoft as Proxy for New vs. Old - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/12/google_vs_microsoft_as_viewed_by_a_guy_who_worked_for_both.html

======
sriramk
I typically don't comment on threads on MSFT since I work there but I'll make
an exception (disclaimer - my own opinion, etc, etc).

I was there in person for this talk and quite disappointed. At first I thought
it was because the talk was so critical of MSFT but on thinking further, I
decided it was really because the talk was shallow and I expected something
better from someone with such credentials (the fact that the talks leading up
to this were great probably played a part too). I really expected a 'deeper'
talk with some insights. I think the talk slots the two companies into a false
dichotomy and regurgitates the 'good vs evil' metaphor, which frankly, is a
bit old and not very accurate.

I spent the last 2 minutes of the talk wondering whether I could do a Wilson-
style "You lie" at Ignite :)

------
endtime
This is really a poor article. I can't claim to be 100% objective (worked at
Microsoft last summer) but negative phrases like "doing unnatural actions to
compete" and "suck the value" do seem to indicate bias.

That aside, the speaker makes no new or interesting points.

------
tybris
Biased nonsense.

Just look at the wording:

> Google believes the amount of money they make is proportionate to the number
> of people online. Google believes it can monetize that traffic better than
> anyone else. They're great at leveraging the community.

> Microsoft believes in developing and "restrictively licensing" a platform to
> generate revenue. Believes in "devaluing their partners." Builds an
> ecosystem instead of a community, "which means they get a bunch of people
> around them, and then they kind of suck the value to them from the work
> those people do."

~~~
gvb
Biased nonsense???

* Google makes money from ads. The more people that are online (and using its "properties"), the more money it makes. They appear to be "monetizing" web-based traffic extremely well.

* Microsoft has a long history of sucking the life out of its "partners" (Quarterdeck/DESQview, Stacker, Spyglass, WordPerfect, and OS/2 off the top of my head). See also <http://grokdoc.net/index.php/Dirty_Tricks_history>.

Obvious, maybe. Nonsense, no.

------
ivankirigin
Comparing the two is already old.

------
bluebird
There is nothing new about Google.

